# Advice skinny or not?



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

I am posting this on a few other forums for opinions so posting here too 
. I am wanting to get opinion on blue's weight and whether he is skinny, In shape but needs a little more fat/muscle or he just something. I got blue a year ago and he weighed in at 90 lbs and was a little butterball. He now weighs 60 lbs. I went from feeding crap purine, to diamond, and now he eats 
strictly Evo Red meat with some added potatoes. I am reasearching some prices for possible switching to strict raw diet. He is also STRICTLY inside now. He no longer stays out on his chain even though we still have it set up.
But for now I wanna see what you guys think of him

1 year ago 90 lbs









dec/Jan









Spring time









Oct. 70lbs

















TOday 12-24-08 @ 60lbs






















































__________________


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

He doesn't look skinny he looks coniditioned. I like a leaner dog personally though 
I think he looks good!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I think he looks very good not to skinny at all.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

yea i second that, he looks fine, really nice looking dog infact. this breed isn't made to be overly stocky, they are ment to be really lean, to where you can see a defination of ribs, their back end is suppose to tapper..i think he looks fine.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I think he looks good.


----------



## pitbull501 (Dec 20, 2008)

was it the change in diet that caused him to lose that weight? Is it normal to lose that kind of weight?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

No, not skinny at all. He's conditioned.
Skinny dogs (emaciated) lack muscle mass, That's because when starved the body eats it's self and the muscle is last to go.
He has all his meat which means he's conditioned.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Beautiful specimen BTW...


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

pitbull501 said:


> was it the change in diet that caused him to lose that weight? Is it normal to lose that kind of weight?


it could be either the change in food or the enviorment..either can cause that (if i'm not misstaken) or maybe who you got him from just was feeding him to much and not excercising him enough.


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

pitbull501 said:


> was it the change in diet that caused him to lose that weight? Is it normal to lose that kind of weight?


well if it was like a over a period of a month i would question the weight lose but this has been over a years time. So I honestly would not question myself.

I think its just the change in diet and exercise. He was eating ol roy when I got him but I also fed crap food for the first few months too. But after switching to diamond he did good until they changed the ingrediants so I switched to evo. Which made a drastic change in his attitude and his engery is alot better now.

From what research I have done he is watchdog/collette.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I think you have done a great job and he looks great and has come along way over a years time. Keep up the good work with him!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I think he looks great!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh yeah! That Evo will do that. Which formula are you feeding?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I keep looking at the pictures and I still can't believe how he has changed and how good he looks!! 

Just curious: what is the thing on his eye? Is it like a mole?? I am just curious cause I don't see it in the Dec/Jan pic at 90lbs, and was wondering if it just came out of nowhere...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey red woot said they feed him evo red meat in the first part of the post .. evo red meat has the highest protien intake out of the whole line I looked at it 2 weeks ago I am going to put the pups on it when they hit 1


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

*well....*

in my opinion i think he looked amazing in oct but he is still a gorgeous dog :doggy::doggy::doggy:


----------



## pitbull501 (Dec 20, 2008)

I have to agree with the masses he looks amazing.


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

Sydney said:


> I keep looking at the pictures and I still can't believe how he has changed and how good he looks!!
> 
> Just curious: what is the thing on his eye? Is it like a mole?? I am just curious cause I don't see it in the Dec/Jan pic at 90lbs, and was wondering if it just came out of nowhere...


its a cyst completely harmless. I just gotta get it removed and it will be all good.

Yes he has changed I dont thik he looks like the same dog!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I do not mean to step on any toes here, but I think that he looked perfectly fine in October. I just do not see the reason for having "that" (not yours imparticular)lean of a dog outside of the box, even if you are doing weeightpull. As long as the dog is fit and functional I don't see the point of seeing the last to rib cages. I know that the dogs are not skinny, but conditioned, just making a point.

Dog looks great BTW


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

dog is looking great


----------



## Salt9 (Oct 10, 2008)

not skinny 2 all hes very cut! nice build keep up the good work


----------



## lagey (Dec 10, 2008)

He looks conditioned not to skinny


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

wow! u did a hell of a job! he looks wonderful! he looks so powerful now.  and his expressions say "yeah im a bad ass" lol. i love it!!!! keep up the good work!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

As I said on another board, I wouldn't take any more off of him. He looked good in October. He looks good now. Kinda like a difference between pet weight and ready-to-show weight.


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

Very nice looking pup I think he could use a few pounds but no more then like 10. IMOP


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Disagree. I wouldn't add 10 pounds to that dog. But I wouldn't take him any lower, either. JMO


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Disagree. I wouldn't add 10 pounds to that dog. But I wouldn't take him any lower, either. JMO


Agreed 10 lbs is a lot of weight it would make him look very different. I think he is perfect where he is don't go any lower on his weight.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

AN added 10 pounds wouldn't be that bad. Considering that he is 60 pounds now and was 70 in october, when he still looked nice and functional. I'm not saying that he is thin but he holds his weight very well so i dnt think 65 or 70 would be that bad if he is not going into a show ring any time soon.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

lovethypitbull said:


> AN added 10 pounds wouldn't be that bad. Considering that he is 60 pounds now and was 70 in october, when he still looked nice and functional. I'm not saying that he is thin but he holds his weight very well so i dnt think 65 or 70 would be that bad if he is not going into a show ring any time soon.


It would depend on what the person prefers if woot wants a conditioned dog he is in conditioned shape. She may be ready to show him as he is in showing condition at this point. Some people prefer a conditioned dog over a dog who is just in house condition not really in top shape but not fat either.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes I know that when it comes down to it it is all about the owners preference and I should have made that clear.:thumbsup:


----------



## Whitepitbull (Jan 3, 2009)

I personally think your pit looks awesome,that's how an APBT should look like,lean and muscular with a good sized head...not into the short,stocky with a hippo head type that look like a cross between an APBT and an English Bulldog on steroids,but that's just MO.


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

lean as hell.looks good.maybe ten pounds more and would be a beast


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

how active is ur dog


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

just got to watch out with ur dog is playing rough with other dogs being that lean.not alot of water in his body could cause some problems


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

Well blue is doing great. We went to a show this weekend and he placed 1st in his class and also too the trophy for best blue dog  WOOT


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Wootness said:


> Well blue is doing great. We went to a show this weekend and he placed 1st in his class and also too the trophy for best blue dog  WOOT


Congrats BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eviltwin66six (Oct 19, 2008)

your pit is swole!!not to skinny at all..good looking dog


----------



## PitbullLover2k6 (Jan 5, 2009)

not skinny at all..very athletic looking dog..amazing!!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Wootness said:


> Well blue is doing great. We went to a show this weekend and he placed 1st in his class and also too the trophy for best blue dog  WOOT


Go BLUES lol! Are yu thinkin about using him in weight pull as well, he looks like a pretty buff guy!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Whitepitbull said:


> I personally think your pit looks awesome,that's how an APBT should look like,lean and muscular with a good sized head...not into the short,stocky with a hippo head type that look like a cross between an APBT and an English Bulldog on steroids,but that's just MO.


Why do all of your comments have to soe how be negatively aimed toward ambullies?


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

lovethypitbull said:


> Why do all of your comments have to soe how be negatively aimed toward ambullies?


-sigh- I know, right?

He's gorgeous though. Represent. ^.^


----------



## jescobar004 (Jan 6, 2009)

looks great


----------



## jescobar004 (Jan 6, 2009)

congrats on ur wins!!!!!!


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

That's exactly how I want Rossi to look when he grows up. Ripped!! Great pics!!


----------

